# Voids in Brick Mortar



## TxHomeowner (Feb 1, 2015)

Our two story brick home is now 21 years old.  We recently had a rain leak due to a cracked brick and mortar void near a window frame.  The window man used a silicone sealent that he highly recommended for brick work. 

_Question, to  refill other small brick cracks and missing mortar is it best to use a traditional mortar repair product such as  QUIKRETE 10 Mortar Repair Tube or a silicone adhesive sealant that adheres to brick and mortar?_

Along with your comments I would appreciate the brand name of such products.


----------



## oldognewtrick (Feb 1, 2015)

First question I have is why are there mortar voids. Have they always been there? Is this a recent occurrence? Do you notice any white chalking on the walls?


----------



## TxHomeowner (Feb 1, 2015)

oldognewtrick said:


> First question I have is why are there mortar voids. Have they always been there? Is this a recent occurrence? Do you notice any white chalking on the walls?



No white chalking.  Looks like the brick layer stopped at points thus not ensuring the mortar was consistently boned together.  Same with the cracked brick, sloppy work by the brick masons.


----------



## oldognewtrick (Feb 1, 2015)

Are you sure these voids are not the weep holes that should be around the perimeter at the floor plate level? 

Trying to rule stuff out, I've seen a LOT of sloppy masonry work. Usually the higher you go, the worse it gets


----------



## TxHomeowner (Feb 1, 2015)

oldognewtrick said:


> Are you sure these voids are not the weep holes that should be around the perimeter at the floor plate level?
> 
> Trying to rule stuff out, I've seen a LOT of sloppy masonry work. Usually the higher you go, the worse it gets



Not weep holes.  The voids are anywhere from 1/2" to 1" <>.


----------



## schlich (Feb 1, 2015)

can you take some pic's so we can see


----------



## TxHomeowner (Feb 1, 2015)

Will take photo's this afternoon.  Good idea since I will go around the exterior looking for voids.


----------



## Big Red (Feb 3, 2015)

For minor cracks and voids, you can also use a product called Mor-flex.  It is a mortar and stucco repair sealant that comes in a couple colors to match mortar color.  It comes in a caulking tube.  It makes a pretty invisible repair, as it is sanded and mimics mortar.  It stays flexible.  I've used quite a bit of it with good results.


----------



## TxHomeowner (Feb 10, 2015)

schlich said:


> can you take some pic's so we can see



Sorry for taking so long.  Here is a good example.  I have many more photos if needed.  Thanks for your help


----------



## nealtw (Feb 10, 2015)

Bricks stop rain not moisture there should be a gap between the brick and the house with weep holes along the bottom and above doors and windows. Your problem is likely just the window.


----------



## slownsteady (Feb 10, 2015)

I'm curious why that seam is there? Do you have a wider picture? Is this an addition?


----------



## Perry525 (Feb 19, 2015)

A typical brick wall is full of thousands of holes! If you stand an watch a brickie laying bricks you will quickly see why.
A single leaf wall will often have water passing through it, if it is in an exposed windy location - this is why cavity walls were invented.


----------

